# Ordered a Daniel Marshall Ambiente



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

After getting 2 cheap humidors (before doing my research) I have decided to go with a good brand. The last no-name bourbon street humidor I got was only $85 bucks but has a bad seal. I'm in the process of sending that back now. Surprisingly, the DM "value" line prices really are very reasonable. I ordered the 20065 in matte black from their Private Stock Sale List for right around $265 with shipping. I know that the 65 count seems low, but if these are as good as they say they are I'll probably get another one to separate the "stronger" stogies from the the "delicate" stogies. The only other problem is that I will have to wait about 2 weeks for delivery. 

Anyway, I can't wait for my new toy! If I'm able to post pics by the time it gets here I will. Can I put my non-cello cigars in a zip-lock bag or something until the new box gets here?


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a 150ct DM Ambiente and I love it but have since upgraded to wineador that cost me 1/2 the price haha. I would probably put your sticks in a new/clean sealed tupperware with a boveda pack until you get your humidor. Don't forget that you need to season your new humi before you use it.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

That's what I plan on. Thanks.

I have seen these wine cooler conversions and they certainly seem like the way to go if you have a large collection. However, at this point I'm only smoking maybe once a week and have not started to get "sucked" into the cigar black hole. It is quite enjoyable reading and learning as much as I can right now. I have other hobbies that are taking a front seat to my wallet at this time. People and priorities change though.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Brilliant! Sorry it took you so long and a FAIL to find DM. They're fantastic boxes. Good thing about going that small is that it will settle nicely atop the wineador that's in your future. hehe

You will NOT be disappointed. Remember, though, pichers, or it never happened.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Good thing about going that small is that it will settle nicely atop the wineador that's in your future.


Listen to this wise man!



I too started off thinking that I was only going to buy a few sticks. Don't fight the inevitable :wink:

ps. excuse the hygrometer readings, I had the wineador open to reconfigure a few things prior to taking this pic.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I will definitely post pics when I get it. With or without sticks? Hmm...

Andy, I have been reading enough around here to know that Don's handle really reads: Socrates of the Leaf

And dammit Andy, why did you post that pic!? That wineador is not_ that _much bigger than the humidor and would be less than a second DM.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Alright, I have a couple of 65% Boveda packs and some Ziplock bags. I can finally drop the POS off at UPS. After I season the DM can I use the stock humidifier without too much issue? I know that it's not recommended when using a cheaper brand, but I thought that maybe the DM humidifiers were better.

On a different note, I am intrigued by the wine coolers. I might consider one if I dive deeper into this hobby. Most of the ones I see don't have locks. Is it difficult to find good ones with locks?


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

smknjoecool said:


> Alright, I have a couple of 65% Boveda packs and some Ziplock bags. I can finally drop the POS off at UPS. After I season the DM can I use the stock humidifier without too much issue? I know that it's not recommended when using a cheaper brand, but I thought that maybe the DM humidifiers were better.
> 
> On a different note, I am intrigued by the wine coolers. I might consider one if I dive deeper into this hobby. Most of the ones I see don't have locks. Is it difficult to find good ones with locks?


I would suggest sticking to boveda packs or the heartfelt tubes for your DM humi


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

smknjoecool said:


> I ordered the 20065 in matte black from their Private Stock Sale List for right around $265 with shipping.





smknjoecool said:


> have not started to get "sucked" into the cigar black hole.


Haha, my friend, if you just paid $265 just for a place to store your cigars, it sounds like the start of getting sucked into the cigar black hole!

Anyways, can't wait to see it when it arrives! I've looked at DM humidors, but only when online window shopping. I love seeing them in their natural state and full of cigars. As far as your cigars go, placing them in a ziploc with some boveda packs will do you just fine for short term storing. If anything, if you have a tupperware that can hold them, that'd be a good place, too.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

$265 isn't cheap but it certainly isn't high either. I plan on storing some of my cigars for several years and felt I needed something that was up to the task. I have about 25 sticks right now, 10 on the way, and I am still shopping...it's getting dark and cold in here...

I'll make sure to take pics of it empty and full and probably overflowing by the time it gets here. It's not supposed to ship out until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks like a great choice, what kind of wood does he use for that model?


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

When I talked to the sales person over the phone she told me it was painted. I didn't ask about the rest of the construction and assumed it was solid Spanish cedar (that's what it looks like in the pictures.) I'll ask her when it ships.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Looks like a great choice, what kind of wood does he use for that model?


From an e-mail: "a core of Honduras Mahogany and Spanish Cedar." ...and it's supposed to ship tomorrow...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

smknjoecool said:


> From an e-mail: "a core of Honduras Mahogany and Spanish Cedar." ...and it's supposed to ship tomorrow...


It's the same thing.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I knew they were related, but my very limited searches show the Honduras Mahogany as "true Mahogany" and the Spanish Cedar as a close relative. It really doesn't matter that much to me other than it's solid wood. Which I would expect from such a revered maker.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I finally have it in my possession. It was delivered to my house Tuesday, but FedEx didn't feel like waiting for me to answer the door. So, they finally let me pick it up at one of their office locations this evening. Let's just say that I will avoid FedEx like the plague from now on. Just got her out of the box and she's a beauty! I can tell a huge difference in construction quality right off the bat. The hygrometer is already reading 60% so I'll stick a Boveda in there and make sure it's stable for a day or 2 before I put my sticks in there.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

...hmm, pics aren't showing up...in Chrome, but they are in Iceweasel (Firefox)...dohyee, I needed to clear my cache. All is well in the world now.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks great! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Dave. Here it is almost full with right around 35 cigars. I might be able to fit another 15 in there if I pack them in just right.





















In the last pic you can see where I took the green foam out and replaced it with a gingerly folded Boveda (65%) pack. Is it okay to fold them as long as it's not creased?


----------

